# Who Am I?



## PuppyToeTufts (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey all,
I decided to join TAM because I have trouble deciphering between emotions and facts, and sometimes I need an outsider to listen to my story. I have been in a relationship for close to 10 years, married for going on 7 of those 10 years. I both work full time and go to school full time and I pride myself on being responsible and caring. Nothing too special, but just a little bit about me!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome to TAM. Vent here all you want! Sounds like you are really busy.


----------

